# What is the LARGEST thing you have caught on a rod and reel



## Ferret (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi All

Was wondering what is the LARGEST thing *you* have caught on a rod and reel.

For me it was a large Labrador at Tallows Beach at Byron Bay on a garfish on ganged hooks 

Wasn't hard to land but a bastard to get off the hook. Had to sit on him.

Cheers
John


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

the ocean floor several wharfs a tree drifting past near swan bay


----------



## Ferret (Oct 31, 2006)

Lazybugger said:


> Couple of weeks ago .... I caught macfish's yak .... does that count?


Hi Lazybugger

It should be alive. I've hooked the planet Earth a number of times but I don't think it should count :lol:

Cheers
John


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

probly a ray about 5ft across, Also caught a 5ft tiger shark and a 7ft shovel nose

Lee


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

8 ft shovel nose shark on 8 kg line, took 40 minutes to bring it in and was released

cheers


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

Hooked, capsized and landed a large surf-skier est. 100kg the other day. It was quite wierd because he was done in the shoulder with a lure that I was trolling, guess he went over the line and lifted it up around himself with his paddle.


----------



## GWK (Jun 29, 2007)

For me it was a 3.5 foot fresh water croc up in darwin about 17 years ago.
Broke my rod too the @#@###.
wasn't out a kayak though.
still got the photo. will post one day


----------



## Ferret (Oct 31, 2006)

Lazybugger said:


> Ferret said:
> 
> 
> > Lazybugger said:
> ...


Good point....it counts.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

An est 90kg Striped Marlin at Port Stephens. Plenty of large Rays and a few small to middling sharks.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

geez mine are all so boring! a big stingray is about it apart from the regular large trees that eat lures!


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

kraley said:


> colzinho said:
> 
> 
> > Hooked, capsized and landed a large surf-skier est. 100kg the other day. It was quite wierd because he was done in the shoulder with a lure that I was trolling, guess he went over the line and lifted it up around himself with his paddle.
> ...


tasted a bit like monkey :shock:


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I've landed some albacore and blue fin tuna over 20kg. My largest hookup was a 23ft center console driven by an inconsiderate moron who ran over one of my trolling lines.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

A collins class submarine :shock: :shock: :shock: ,,,,,,, threw it back but :lol: :lol:


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Longtail somewhere between 21 and 23kg on the plastic yak (exact size probably in trip reports)

26kg Wahoo on stinkboat

I love you all


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

gee spooled that one hell of a lot sushi you got there...

cheers


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

I jagged it I think but it was an adult Dugong in Bribie Passage, it came up for a look beside the dingy and quite a lot longer than the dingy. I would have been only 10 or 11 years old but my dad had to cut the line pretty quickly since I wasn't letting go of the rod. Still it is a nice memory to hold on to.


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Not me personally but:
I was with Mattayogi and Biggera Yakker fishing the artificial reef at Narrowneck when a humpback whale came through, and a guy in a small stinkboat hooked it.
The look on his face was a Kodak moment, he kept singing out "I've hooked a whale".
I offered him a gaff but he declined. He must have been into catch and release   

Chris


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

a 5cm toadfish    

seriously - an 8-9 foot long whaler shark caught at night off the back of a 36 ft catamaran in the whitsundays. After 20 beers it was very interesting leaning out over the water trying to cut the line while avoiding falling in.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm not one to measure weigh or keep records of my biggest or best catches. The biggest I remember was a big Jew fish caught out from Nelsons bay on an Alvey and a largish Bronze Whaler from a beach at Norah Head. I can show you how big they were by spreading my arms but that's it unfortunately.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

rawprawn said:


> I'm not one to measure weigh or keep records of my biggest or best catches. The biggest I remember was a big Jew fish caught out from Nelsons bay on an Alvey and a largish Bronze Whaler from a beach at Norah Head. I can show you how big they were by spreading my arms but that's it unfortunately.


It was [-----------------------------+--------------------------------} that big.

what a whopper


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

A huge ray, but this summer season I want to catch a big pelagic of any sort!!!


----------



## dtfishing (Aug 17, 2007)

A 27kg kingfish at South West Rocks would be my biggest. Out of a charter boat not the kayak!
Dean


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

A blue heeler / border collie cross that mistook my freshly baited squid head loaded with a pair of 8/0's for a tennis ball - it hit it at full speed mid stride whilst chasing sea gulls, but put the brakes on pretty quick once the weight of the rod was felt. Fortunately the hooks came out pretty easily......


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

The railway bridge on the minnamurra river, Lucky the train had passed a few minutes prior. :shock:


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

125kg marlin at the Banks, South Coast NSW.

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## chiefshaka (Jan 29, 2007)

Welllllllllllllllllllllll...........

The largest thing I every caught on a rod and reel, was caught when I was fly fishing around the Swansea area of Tassie. I was casting this big 3inch pink deceiver for salmon or anything else that may become attached to my line.

A couple of casts and with a slight breeze I managed to hook the largest thing I have ever caught all 115 kgs of flesh.....................yep I had driven that big pink deceiver right the way through my left ear :shock: :shock: I then had to get side cutters to cut the hook out.

The worst thing was I took nothing home as I had to throw me back


----------



## Straddie (Apr 19, 2007)

I had to halt my cast from the top of the headland as a 'fast bird' flew past at low altitude. But could have looked something like the photo
Straddie


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

A Wind surffer,
beach fishing, 20lb line with a 35lb leader.
The line start screaming out and i slowly tightened the tention until be stopped and fell off.
I kept trying to reel him in until he realised what was going on and unhooked me from his keel.

If that was a fish my knots would have broken. go figure


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

130kg Striped Marlin off Sydney 

Beautiful fish, quick 45 minute fight then 5 minutes looking into it's big eyes reviving it.

Didn't fish for a while after that...


----------

